# Wanted ! Male siberian kitten



## pugs (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi, I'm new to this thread so thanks for reading.
I live in the Cambridgeshire area & have been trying to find a siberian kitten or cat (under a year) for a long time now.
I reallly can't afford the standard £500 they cost but I am willing to pay.
I already have a two year old rescue siberian boy that was given to me in 2009 & have fallen in love with this breed.
I can give him a loving home.
I was looking on rescue sites for one but have found nothing.
He would have to be an indoor cat like all my others, but my house is very clean & all my cat's go to the vets every year for their boosters.
Also I would need this cat delivered (but will pay for fuel) as I have no car.
Any help or advice ?
THANK YOU


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

I don't want to be dismissive at all but if you've wanted it for a long time, I am sure you can wait a little bit longer to save up the money for a pedigree kitten  If you want a Sib on the cheap, you run the risk of people just selling you a Siberian crossbreed, or simply a long haired moggie for £200. It really is worth saving and getting exactly what you want, and not many breeders will want to see their kittens short unfortunately.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

£500 is probably about standard for a pedigree cat these days. Anything cheaper and it is unlikely to be a genuine pedigree. I would do as Gloworm Mushroom says: wait a bit longer, save up and make sure you get a genuine GCCF registered pedigree.


----------



## pugs (Jul 12, 2011)

I agree, and have been saving but sometimes half breed siberian cats or kittens are available or need homes.
The two year old I have now is half siberian & I love him to bits.
It can be a real mine field getting a Siberian full or half.
Any pedigree kitten in fact.
All my cat's are rescue cat's & I guess what I'm trying to say is that it does not matter to me if he is full siberian or half.
We took in a blind rescue cat several months ago but he then had to be put to sleep because of other medical complications. It's just so heart breaking to watch that happen.
All I was asking was that if anyone had a young siberian cat in need of a home I would be interested.
Sorry.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Have you tried looking on the Internet to see if there is a Siberian cat club? They may have the name of someone who runs the Siberian cat rescue in your region.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

Sacremist said:


> £500 is probably about standard for a pedigree cat these days. Anything cheaper and it is unlikely to be a genuine pedigree. I would do as Gloworm Mushroom says: wait a bit longer, save up and make sure you get a genuine GCCF registered pedigree.


i still think £500 is too dear for a pet quality pedigree, although i know sibs go for this price, but some other pedigrees can be cheaper and they are a genuine pedigree


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

jenny armour said:


> i still think £500 is too dear for a pet quality pedigree, although i know sibs go for this price, but some other pedigrees can be cheaper and they are a genuine pedigree


I'm not really up-to-date with pet quality prices. The last time I purchased a Birman was my breeding queen and I paid £450 for her back in 2003. I paid about £300 for a show quality pet in 2002. I just assumed that 8 - 9 years on the prices would have increased.


----------



## pugs (Jul 12, 2011)

I know prices are very high, but they are worth it coz they are so lovely !.
Thanks for the info, I did look on all the breeders websites but the standard price is about £500. Also there are long waiting lists.
But I guess they are worth the wait !.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

have your tried breeders that are looking for homes for young adult sib cats. some breeders dont always keep their cats for whatever reasons?


----------



## pugs (Jul 12, 2011)

I have tried but they are just as much money, even more for studs that are unwanted.
I will just keep trying to look, maybe something will come up. 
I really wanted a cat under a year, as he will have to be an indoor cat & get on with my others-so being younger he could adapt to their routine better.


----------

